# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Wat kan ik doen tegen een kromme rug?

## martie

Hallo,

Ik heb een kromme rug, mijn huisarts noemt gifose of cifose ofzoiets. Wat kan ik hier het beste tegen doen. Ik fitness bijna elke dag.

Martie

----------


## raketje

Euh.. Je arts heeft gezegd wat het is, maar heeft ie niet gezegd wat er tegen te doen dan? Vreemd..

----------


## martie

> Euh.. Je arts heeft gezegd wat het is, maar heeft ie niet gezegd wat er tegen te doen dan? Vreemd..


Ja mensendieck maar ik heb daar helaas geen tijd voor. Ik weet niet of jullie hier opleiding verpleegkundge geleid hebben, maar k heb hele lange dagen daarmee. helaas. Kan je zelf niet er wat tegen doen?

Martie

----------


## Myrrdinn

Dit is een kromming van de wervelkolom. Je hebt verschillende soorten krommingen. Zelf heb ik scoliose, dit is erfelijk. Je kunt echter ook een kromming krijgen door een slechte houding. Je kunt het niet meer beter maken, maar wel verslechtering voorkomen door recht op te lopen en te zitten. Eenzijdige sporten (zoals tennis of hockey) zijn niet goed. Zwemmen is één van de beste sporten die je kunt doen. 
Ik begrijp heel goed dat je geen zin hebt in therapie, dat had ik zelf ook nooit. Ik heb wel 2 jaar elke nacht een korset omgehad, echt een ramp. Momenteel zwem ik alleen. Ik heb vaak pijn als ik te lang heb gelopen zonder af en toe te gaan zitten, of als ik op een verkeerde stoel zit. Ik hoop dat ik je zo een beetje geholpen heb. Als je nog vragen hebt, kun je beter naar je arts gaan, daar is hij/zij tenslotte voor! Succes...

----------


## Francesco

Je hebt kennelijk een kyfose. De kromming in je rug maakt dat je borstwervels wat naar achter steken en je hoofd wat naar voor. Dat is heel iets anders dan een scoliost, die een zijwaartse kromming geeft.
Jij zul het nbest gebaat zijn bij rugcrawl en buikspieroefeningen. De spieren die de kromming moeten opheffen moeten sterker worden. Sterkte ermee. Het lukt vast!

----------


## putman

Hoi, 

Ik heb ook scoliose en ga twee keer per week een uur doorzwemmen. Ik zwem wel schoolslag en buikcrawl. Verslechter ik dat niet mijn scoliose?

----------


## fairytale30

> Hoi, 
> 
> Ik heb ook scoliose en ga twee keer per week een uur doorzwemmen. Ik zwem wel schoolslag en buikcrawl. Verslechter ik dat niet mijn scoliose?



Nee, hier verslechter je de Scoliose niet mee.
Wel moet je even in de gaten houden tijdens het zwemmen, welke slagen makkelijk gaan, en welke moeilijker. De slagen tijdens het zwemmen die moeilijk gaan, die zou ik achterwegen laten. Het is immers niet goed om door te gaan terwijl je lichaam aangeeft een bepaalde slag niet te kunnen.
Maar als jij geen last hebt bij schoolslagen en Buikcrawl, dan kun je dat gewoon lekker blijven doen. Je verslechter de Scoliose er niet mee.

----------


## MissMolly

Bij een kyfose is het ook altijd verstandig om eens een manueel therapeut te consulteren, want vaak gaan door de kromming ook bepaalde wervels vastzitten. Die blokkades kunnen door de therapeut worden weggenomen, waardoor je houding minder geforceerd wordt en je je wervelkolom, heupen, knieën en schouders minder oneigenlijk belast.
Ik heb zelf ook een kyfose en een lichte scheefstand van het hoofd, waarvoor ik me regelmatig laat behandelen. Ik merk duidelijk wanneer het weer tijd wordt.

----------

